# Help me Choose a Lptp guys.. here is a simple MCQ



## Vinoth (Jan 21, 2009)

hi guys.. I concluded my laptop options to dese 1.Dell studio 15" 3gb/250gb @ 48k  2.HCL Leaptop *T39* 4gb/320gb wid ubuntu @ 42k  3.HCL leaptop *Z39* 4gb/250gb wid vista @ 46 k .. was able to find some review on dell and their after sale service .. but nothin on HCL.. if there was any other option jus help me out


----------



## gunzz (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi Vinoth
Which laptop did you go in for finally? I am asking as I am also shortlisting laptops similar to your choices. would be grateful if you could share your experience. thanks


----------



## desiibond (Jun 23, 2009)

I would pick Dell over HCL any day!!!


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 26, 2009)

^^

agreed totally... 
----------

Btw, Vinoth: if u wanna consider any other lappys as well, the HP's DV5 series (dv5t 1242tx) is a gr8 buy too 

It comes with a 320GB HDD, 3GB RAM, 512MB nVIDIA 9200GS, Vista at a price of 54K...
(telling u and gunzz, both) coz jus 2 months back i was also planning to buy a lappy but instead changed my mind and got a rig (as in my siggy)... 
----------

B4 changing my mind, i was researching on laptops for nearly 6 months of all brands, DELL, HP, Compaq, Acer, MSI, Sony Vaio etc.. so i can help u get into a perfect choice thur this thread.. 
----------

But, yes if the option is jus b/w DELL vs HCl, then buy a DELL with eyes closed (literally speaking)..  but get a Dell XPS ora  Dell Studio lappy for urself and NOT the Inspiron ones, as they look faded away in color.. 
----------

*offtopic:* @desiibond: dude, i finally purchased the Samsung 2233SW LCD at Rs.10.6K (thanx for helping me out ) 
-----------


Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## siddharth756 (Jul 25, 2009)

no doubt dell rules
but  considering a little by brand
u can also search for  *Compaq - Presario                      CQ45-137TX
it come under 43 k
might it can solve u r prob
*


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 25, 2009)

siddharth756 said:


> no doubt dell rules
> but  considering a little by brand
> u can also search for  *Compaq - Presario                      CQ45-137TX
> it come under 43 k
> ...




one of the most Hot  laptop is compaq which heats up lot !

Dell is cool stylish , performance & most probably customer service


----------



## dextervardhan (Sep 5, 2009)

Hello Guys! I've planned to buy a new Acer laptop... 5738G... It's got AMD Turion™ X2 dual-core processor RM-75 (1 MB L2 cache, 2.20 GHz, DDR2 800 MHz, 35 W) / AMD M780G Chipset / ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 4570 with 512 MB dedicated VRAM / 3 GB DDR2 RAM / 15.6" HD / DVD Writer/ 320 GB HDD / BlueTooth/ MultiCard Reader / Gigabit LAN / WebCam/ 4 x USB Ports / Dolby Stereo Speakers/HDMI/ Fingerprint Reader etc. But many of my friends scoff me for choosing Acer. They accuse that Acer's got the worst build quality, and that it crashes too often. I've got 3 extra choices- HP DV61211AX (or) HP DV1110AX (or) Dell Studio 15. I'm utterly confused on choosing the right lappy. Please show me a way outta this maze.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 5, 2009)

^^check this:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=115164


----------



## lucifer_is_back (Sep 6, 2009)

Check this thread bro 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=120706


----------

